# Do you feel disconnected from your thoughts?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone used the term "thought dissociation" and that really rang a bell with me. My worst complaint is feeling detached from my thoughts and feeling like my thought processes and mental activity is not conscious. Like there is a wall between my awareness and what I am thinking. Is this the case for all?


----------



## cass75 (Apr 23, 2009)

That's a hard one, I don't think so though as I am constantly with my thoughts if you know what I mean-I feel like I am just my mind-that sounds crazy


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand what you mean but I always have so many thoughts and I hear it out loud inside my head. Because of the intensity of it I sometimes feel out of control of my thoughts and it can get to the point of this wall you described.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

yeh badly, cycling through medications trying to find something that works. But when everything you think doesnt feel right, when you hear it in your head, tbh you just want to kill yourself. The panic attacks are indescribable, its total mental hell.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm maybe a little bit but that whole disconnected from your thoughts feeling is impossible to describe, but more so I feel disconnected with my emotions. Like I have to consciously ask myself what I'm feeling sometimes (whether I'm hungry, sleepy, happy, etc) but often I'm not feeling anything.


----------



## AutumnFalls (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I know how you feel. Yes, it's hard to describe, but I've felt that way fairly often.


----------



## krissy1105 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yepp I know that feeling exactly! It is very hard to explain, but I remember always having conversations with my friends, but when I would be talking to them I would also be talking to myself in my head and feeling so unattached to what I was saying.. I just felt like my brain and what I was actually saying out loud were 2 completely seperate things.. Its so hard to explain! but "thought dissociation" somes it up! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

§


----------



## azteca (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes this is exactly how I feel. I know it's an old post but have you had any change?


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes I can relate to this very much.

Any updates?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

My thoughts can occur without any awareness. Speaking is supposed to be automatic, but maybe that feeling of the words "jumping out" means I wasn't aware of the thoughts behind them? Consciousness and thoughts are not the same thing, as is evident by the huge mental processes being done without our awareness. Most of us identify with our thoughts and our consciousness, but they are not the same thing. We can integrate thoughts into our consciousness. Maybe try being mindful of your thoughts, focusing intently on how your thought 'trains' progress and which ones come/go.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel like people underatand different things by "thought dissociation". For me it's simply NOT hearing my thoughts, being unaware of them which puts me in feeling like I am lost and disoriented at all times. That's why I don't undertand how people can work, do things with this. I feel unaware of my own self! Anybody can relate?


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

For the most part I'm still connected with my thoughts.Able to just sit and think like normal.Sometimes it's like my mind is blank though...like nothing and I'm on auto pilot.Anyone else feel this way at times?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

No but I feel it takes a lot of effort to 'think', there's like this almost physical sensation in my head when I have that nomrla inner chatter.


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

I can relate,also it feels like I can't grab an though because it's spinning around in my head


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you hear your thoughts Musica?


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Mezona: no,Its "blocked",somethimes if I try hard,I can hear them very very quiet. My brain feels blank and full with 10000 spinnin thoughs at the same time


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

i still feel this way.. but not as bad as before. So there is defintely hope guys.. What i did was continue to distract myself everyday.. GO to the gym.. watch a movie.. play a video game.. yes even Study lol.. As time went on.. gradually i have been able to manage my life.. its not 100 percent back to normal but it is manageable.. You have to not FOCUS on how u are FEELING... FEELING and ACTUALLY BEING.. are two different things... If you are always FEELING.. then u set yourself up not to get better.. Trust me i know what its like to feel like COMPLETE SHIT... and be like how the fuck do i work or do anything???!!! OVERTIME i just said fuck it.. and i started to live.. by setting up a SCHEDULE.. The simplest shit like washing dishes... taking a shower... make myself breakfast, lunch, and dinner.. Reading.. like a Year staight of this... I began not to even FEEL my SYMPTOMS.. Because my brain was so focused on what i was actually doing than AcTUALLY FEELING... you have to continue to do things like this to get better.. you have to Trick you brain..or Distract your pain from your symptoms..


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

To me it feels like your mind wants you to focus on a bunch of different things at once but you yourself only want to concentrate on one....

Its intrusive thinking....

It can make me feel like my thoughts are not my own...Almost like they are coming in from an external source (Even though im very aware they are my own)

This is why people think they are becoming psychotic or schizophrenic...Because their thoughts start to feel like they are not their own...Its quite frightening to be honest!

Distraction really helps with this!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Seriously guys... how can one lose their thoughts??? It left me desoriented and lost, EVERYWHERE... I dont know how to help myself cause there is no ME, I am not present.


----------



## Blueyellowred23 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have thoughts, but they feel very far away and I can't remember anything. Ask me what I did this morning and I can't really tell you. Not too sure about this whole week either. I have an inner monologue, but it feels so forced.

We all know that we shouldn't focus on how we are feeling and the weird/scary thoughts, but I feel like I've just buried it too deep inside. I have the same thing about getting a physical sensation when I'm thinking. It's so hard to explain how it feels. Actually, reading this post made me feel a bit better knowing that I'm not alone with three weird thought thing.


----------

